# Super Thin Rigid Insulation Board?



## scottycam (Apr 28, 2010)

Does this even exist? 

I'm looking to redo my basement bathroom over and its not the biggest room, so any space saved is great. I have a wall about 6ft wide and is also the foundation, so its cement. The previous owner covered it with a thin board of sorts, then wallpapered and painted. I'm looking to remove it, and over the past year or so, that room is pretty cold and the wall is cold to the touch. 

Can you suggest what I can put there in terms of insulation, while not taking much space? Meaning, adding an additional 4 or so inches to the wall will def cramp the toilet space. 

The wall seems dry and there's no indication of any moisture/water. Its also in the same room as the washer and dryer. 

I removed a piece of the wallpaper, which ended up being a larger chunk...so.. there's no going back now. 


Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Spray foam would be the best way. You are still going to have to stud out the wall.


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

You could put back some rigid foam and seal the edges with caulk or spray foam in a can. Residential I think you can get up to 1" 3/8 all the way back down to 1/2" or so however that's not much insulation your gonna get with the limited space. Foam boards/Rigid foam or spray foam closed cell will give you best R-value for the thickness.


----------



## scottycam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Guys..
So for spray foam, you're talking about the ones that you spray onto/into the stud cavities and then it seals and expands? 

How about furring strips and then the foam board (preferably an inch or so) and then what? Drywall on top of that? Then I'll be losing some space...


----------



## scottycam (Apr 28, 2010)

woah.. I just looked up spray foam.. Kinda pricey don't you think? 

I guess my goal with the insulation would be to reduce the amount of heat loss from the wall. Also, the foundation wall is about 4' high.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Look at Tiger Foam. Most of the cost is labor, when you have a company do it. Plus side is, if you have other areas that need sealed, the cost to do, to have a company do it, may out weigh you doing it, when you figure the long term savings.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Where is your location for such minimal insulation below grade with water sources present?

Gary


----------

